# ISPconfig 3.0.0.9 und Kunden-Resseller-Verwaltung



## fischer-ttd (1. März 2009)

Hallo Till,

ich habe mich mit der akuellen Version vom ISPconfig 3 beschäftigt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige gute Funktionen aus Version 2 nicht mehr enthalten sind.

- klare Trennung von Admin/Reseller/Kunde nicht mehr vorhanden
- keine internes Supportsystem mehr zwischen Reseller/Kunden
- keine Vorlagen für Begrüssungs- / Trafficmails etc. mehr vorhanden
- keine Abrechnungsmodule

Bleibt das so oder wird das im endgültige Release enthalten sein ?

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

> - klare Trennung von Admin/Reseller/Kunde nicht mehr vorhanden


Das ist so gewollt und wird sich nicht ändern.



> - keine internes Supportsystem mehr zwischen Reseller/Kunden


Gibt es vielleicht später.



> - keine Vorlagen für Begrüssungs- / Trafficmails etc. mehr vorhanden
> - keine Abrechnungsmodule


Kommt noch in einem späteren Release.


----------



## fischer-ttd (1. März 2009)

Hallo Till,

herzlichen Dank für die zügige Beantwortung 

Dann bleibt mir ja nur die Hoffnung, das ISPconfig weiterhin den Zweck erfüllt und nicht zu einer "normalen" Webverwaltung wird *gg* und man dann auf andere kommerzielle und nicht kommerzielle Produkte umsteigen muss :s

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------

